# E-bike convention in Minneapolis this March



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ann...pwrllJg1jE2W37unhux_UtGi0eh2-unVXq6m11vh37pc#

"_Published January 22, 2019
MINNEAPOLIS - E-bike Challenge Minneapolis is a place for consumers to test and compare e-bikes. The first event of its kind in the United States, the E-bike Challenge will be held at the Minneapolis Convention Center on March 23-24, 2019.
.....
Attendees of E-bike Challenge will learn about-and be able to test ride-the many types of e-bikes and accessories from a variety of vendors with at least 30 bicycle brands. From e-bikes for commuting and recreation, to e-cargo bikes, e-family bikes, e-trikes-even e-fat-tire bikes for winter or off-road riding, as well as e-bike accessories._"


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Here's their website. Looks like a pretty comprehensive overview. It's being held in a state where (class 1) e-bikes have been legal on all state trails since 2012 and there is a significant bicycling infrastructure with good state-wide plans for ongoing expansion.

E-bike Challenge.com - E-bike Challenge Minneapolis

"_The E-bike Challenge is organized by Hicle Inc. In Europe Hicle organizes the biggest consumer fair in the world for Bicycles and Cycling Tourism. Hicle has more than 20 years experience with organizing events. Hike & Bike Xperience, E-bike Challenge and Mount Expo are our succesfull events in Europe. Now for the first time, we are coming to Minneapolis. We believe Minneapolis will be the Cycling City of the Future in the United States._"


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

If I was closer, I’d go for sure.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Will be one in Bentonville this summer as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll be surprised if they don't hold something like this in the Denver area.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope they have sweet jumps


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

honkinunit said:


> I'll be surprised if they don't hold something like this in the Denver area.


I'd be surprised if we didn't see more of these conventions in many other states as e-bike popularity builds and restrictions change.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"The first event of its kind in the United States, the E-bike Challenge will be held at the Minneapolis Convention Center"

Well considering it is being held at a convention center so that means lame parking lot "trails" with perhaps a few man made features I wouldn't consider this event to be the first of its kind because there have been similar events the last three or more years held in different regions of the country: Home - Electric Bike Expo

I attended one in PDX a few years ago in a Lloyds Center parking lot and it was almost too lame for words. Ok if you just want to fondle your wet dream bike and geek around asking the same questions of all the vendors and getting canned answers but not at all anything that would get any mtb rider the info they would need to make an informed decision.

For the general public the Outerbike events are a much better way to get bikes onto actual terrain and if there is one of those close enough would be a way better way to spend the day.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Bigwheel said:


> "The first event of its kind in the United States, the E-bike Challenge will be held at the Minneapolis Convention Center"
> 
> Well considering it is being held at a convention center so that means lame parking lot "trails" with perhaps a few man made features I wouldn't consider this event to be the first of its kind because there have been similar events the last three or more years held in different regions of the country: Home - Electric Bike Expo
> 
> ...


My suspicion is that you wouldn't enjoy this upcoming e-bike event in Minneapolis, and I'd recommend that you skip it. If you think Outerbike is a better e-bike review then I think you might have misunderstood the demographic that this e-bike convention appears to be targeting. I'll be interested to see the reviews of this e-bike convention and whether or not lameness is part of the general consensus.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

They should borrow the indoor Jeep Off-road Experience from the Auto Show and loop it into the test track.

I think an indoor test track could be cool if it's creatively done like a Ray's style system. Obviously not a replacement for having this at large trail system in summer but for something to do in the winter it might be alright


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

AC/BC said:


> They should borrow the indoor Jeep Off-road Experience from the Auto Show and loop it into the test track.
> 
> I think an indoor test track could be cool if it's creatively done like a Ray's style system. Obviously not a replacement for having this at large trail system in summer but for something to do in the winter it might be alright


I think you have misread the target demographic for e-bike sales in general and this event in particular. It's likely not mountain biking, which I suspect represents a relatively small percentage of the total bicycle-buying public.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Cuyuna said:


> I think you have misread the target demographic for e-bike sales in general and this event in particular. It's likely not mountain biking, which I suspect represents a relatively small percentage of the total bicycle-buying public.


Lame. That's a bummer


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

tuckerjt07 said:


> Will be one in Bentonville this summer as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Is the one in Bentonville on actual trails for mountain bikers?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

kellyc said:


> Is the one in Bentonville on actual trails for mountain bikers?


Yep, starting at the top of the All American in Slaughter Pen.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyc (Apr 3, 2007)

tuckerjt07 said:


> Yep, starting at the top of the All American in Slaughter Pen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks for the heads up. I might have to convince the wife that I need a road trip to Arkansas this summer!


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Can I attend with a human bike if I bring a sewing machine?


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Haggis said:


> Can I attend with a human bike if I bring a sewing machine?


Trails will be open so I don't see why not 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

